# An excellent option for those without a stealth hatch



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Hey Guys,

Pete (Pedro) from Noosa Yakkers has just started making a water tight rod bag for transporting your rigged rods and reels through the surf zone. Looks like a great option for those that don't have the luxury of the massive hatch in the stealths.

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/kayak-fi...g_Water_Sports_Watercraft&hash=item3388d38326


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

They look very good. The bag would pay for itself after preventing one dunking, servicing costs for two reels.
They would make a great fishbag for an XOS wahoo!


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Gatesy said:


> That is a tempting item indeed. Given Avayak's shore dumping effort surprised he doesn't already have 7 of these :twisted:


Rumour is that Salti and Sprocket have reduced the available stock to zero.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

That man's a machine. MAN of the MONTH Magazine material.

Why don't you surf like that Pauly? :lol:


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

That would be a simple do it yourself project that would cosy under $50. Ripstop PVC will sew on a standard domestic machine and 0.75 metres of 2500 wide ripstop, a bit of webbing, a side release buckle and some UV thread and you are in buniness. I will do one in the new year and document it. Shit simple even for non sewers.


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Lazybugger said:


> Scott said:
> 
> 
> > That would be a simple do it yourself project that would cosy under $50. Ripstop PVC will sew on a standard domestic machine and 0.75 metres of 2500 wide ripstop, a bit of webbing, a side release buckle and some UV thread and you are in business. I will do one in the new year and document it. Shit simple even for non sewers.
> ...


You are right mate, but for those who don't want to do it that way (and i have had customers heat weld ripstop pvc with a iron) you could hem it over, run a small bead of silicone along the hem and then stitch it. If work is quiet today i might try to knock one up as the upholsterer doesn't work Saturdays so i can play in his area. I just knocked up a quick and easy AI tramp i will post some pics of shortly in DIY.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

This is really interesting.

Top marks to Pedro, interested in your product. Scott, crack on bloke.

Could lead to interesting options for those who the Stealth is not quite perfect.


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

salticrak said:


> Hey Scott, this here sewing you are doing mate, what machine are you using? have a look here
> http://www.sailrite.com/ everything a gentleman seamstress hearts desire.


Nice shop. It makes me glad they aren't in Australia. We sell our shit for heaps more than they do.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

salticrak said:


> I'll ask sprocket what he thinks Trev.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xSHJ_RMA ... e=youtu.be


I thought i was the only yakker that leant back. Dave sure knows how to handle himself in the surf.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2013)

I like them , thanks for putting those up , my gear has been sanded multiple times


----------



## Pedrosunnycoast (Dec 20, 2013)

Hi All,
Thanks for the positive response. Iv'e sanded my reels a few times, worst part is waiting for it to come back from the tech. I don't like stripping baitrunners.
Iv'e offered NYs a pick up price, happy for AKFF to have same. PM for details.

Happy Holidays


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Pedrosunnycoast said:


> Hi All,
> Thanks for the positive response. Iv'e sanded my reels a few times, worst part is waiting for it to come back from the tech. I don't like stripping baitrunners.
> Iv'e offered NYs a pick up price of $90, happy for AKFF to have same.
> 
> Happy Holidays


Thanks for the kind offer Pete. I'm still hoping a Noosa Yakker or AKFF'er will be travelling from Noosa locality to Brisbane by Boxing day afternoon, as I am definitely interested in getting these from you. IMO, a very useful invention, long overdue.

Any travellers who may pick-up please?

PM Pedrosunnycoast & kayakone please..............


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2014)

Ok boy's very very happy with this , thx Big K and Pedro

Got one start of year think $110 delivered to Gold Coast

Been great done quiet a few trips with it now , no more dunkings and sanded reels

Highly recommend these , no more just chips for me

Cheers M


----------

